# Kilz pro x



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

And now they have a "Contractors" interior latex line exclusively available at HD. This line is being introduced at the Home Builders International Builders show in Orlando this week, Jan 12-15.

Two series available: Pro X 300 "High quality interior latex"

Pro X 100 "an econimical line"!



The VP of marketing says this line is the answer for professional tradespeople looking for quality, easy access, plenty of inventory & discounted pro pricing.

Just what we need, more confusion for the HO. 
I personally don't care for the Kilz products but who knows they could come up with a good product>However I am not execting that.

Sage


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sage said:


> And now they have a "Contractors" interior latex line exclusively available at HD. This line is being introduced at the Home Builders International Builders show in Orlando this week, Jan 12-15.
> 
> Two series available: Pro X 300 "High quality interior latex"
> 
> ...


Don't hold you're breath:no:


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I talked with the Kilz/Behr rep today...He told me that they came out with these products to compete with Promar 200/400 He said it will hide better than 200 and both are Low VOC/Odor or green... so if you need to comply with green construction and what not. So it Compares to the Promar 200 green.

For the price, (New Construction Guys) why not give it a shot? $10 cheaper for singles and more for 5's plus an extra 10% off if your an HDpro. 

Regardless if you admit it or not... everybody knows SW rapes, especially with their 6% price increase this last week! 

Im all about products that work for each individual situation, I don't care what name is on the can! 

I want to know if anyone has Thundered Up and tried this stuff?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

gcajnr21 said:


> I talked with the Kilz/Behr rep today...He told me that they came out with these products to compete with Promar 200/400 He said it will hide better than 200 and both are Low VOC/Odor or green... so if you need to comply with green construction and what not. So it Compares to the Promar 200 green.
> 
> For the price, (New Construction Guys) why not give it a shot? $10 cheaper for singles and more for 5's plus an extra 10% off if your an HDpro.
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams numbers are WAY down in my area according to some people I've spoken to. They'll just keep raising the price to cover the loss.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

gcajnr21 said:


> I talked with the Kilz/Behr rep today...He told me that they came out with these products to compete with Promar 200/400 He said it will hide better than 200 and both are Low VOC/Odor or green... so if you need to comply with green construction and what not. So it Compares to the Promar 200 green.
> 
> For the price, (New Construction Guys) why not give it a shot? $10 cheaper for singles and more for 5's plus an extra 10% off if your an HDpro.
> 
> ...


 I actually plan on trying it for a empty condo in the next few weeks. I just love it when the customer does not care what kind of paint you use it allows me to mix it it up a bit.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

alan said:


> I actually plan on trying it for a empty condo in the next few weeks. I just love it when the customer does not care what kind of paint you use it allows me to mix it it up a bit.


Sounds like my house :whistling2: Every room it seems has a different product in it. My wife gets all excited when a new product comes out.....she knows a room is getting painted


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I might grab some of this stuff next time I have rental blow and go...see if it's worth it. I'll probably try the 300 line first. If that's crap, I guess that saves me from wasting any funds on the 100 line.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Wood511 said:


> I might grab some of this stuff next time I have rental blow and go...see if it's worth it. I'll probably try the 300 line first. If that's crap, I guess that saves me from wasting any funds on the 100 line.


I have a spec home we are staining now, I'm thinking about trying it out. 

The pro-x 300 is comparable to promar 200 green. 
The pro-x 100 is comparable to promar 400

The rep also said this stuff touches up amazingly well from demos he has seen. 

Time for a product review I suppose!


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, the rep isn't going to tell you that it sucks a$$. Let us know what you think if you give it a go.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wood511 said:


> Well, the rep isn't going to tell you that it sucks a$$. Let us know what you think if you give it a go.


Ill tell people if I think something sucks. Just because I don't like something, doesn't necessarily mean they will to.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

My BM store mgr will also give me his honest opinion. Because we have a day to day relationship, he knows I'm coming back again and again. We have a relationship based on trust and honesty and that's a huge reason why I continue to go there. He's going to help me save time and money by sharing his product knowledge. The rep seems like more of a "company line" kinda guy - I guess because that's his job and the level of his position.

Roamer mentioned in another thread that part of the reason he doesn't buy from the box stores is lack of product support. I couldn't agree more. The highest level of support I've had from them is them reading the back of the can to me. 

That happened exactly one time.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Wood511 said:


> My BM store mgr will also give me his honest opinion. Because we have a day to day relationship, he knows I'm coming back again and again. We have a relationship based on trust and honesty and that's a huge reason why I continue to go there. He's going to help me save time and money by sharing his product knowledge. The rep seems like more of a "company line" kinda guy - I guess because that's his job and the level of his position.
> 
> Roamer mentioned in another thread that part of the reason he doesn't buy from the box stores is lack of product support. I couldn't agree more. The highest level of support I've had from them is them reading the back of the can to me.
> 
> That happened exactly one time.


About those friendly reps and managers... they might know specs...but they don't work in the field! How do they know it works? You just trust them? Anyone can learn about product, by reading a can, or google. Thats how they learn. The only way I know a product works, is by testing it. 

Don't get me wrong...It's nice to hear the reps and managers call you by name! Guess what? They are trained to learn it so their company can get more sales! 

Like it or not, it's all about the Benjamin's!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If it says kilz on the can, I won't touch it. The only way would be if I was walking around in the store and they had a demo booth with a brush and roller so I could spend 5 minutes brushing and rolling it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

HeadHoncho said:


> Like it or not, it's all about the Benjamin's!


I agree. And using a  product can lose you many.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

HeadHoncho said:


> About those friendly reps and managers... they might know specs...but they don't work in the field! How do they know it works? You just trust them? Anyone can learn about product, by reading a can, or google. Thats how they learn. The only way I know a product works, is by testing it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...It's nice to hear the reps and managers call you by name! Guess what? They are trained to learn it so their company can get more sales!
> 
> Like it or not, it's all about the Benjamin's!


The managers and employees know about it from guys like me. I don't know how much experience the BM mgr in my area has, but I've rattled off 4 paint names and he's told me the numbers without blinking. Obviously, the guy has mixed a bit of paint.

The guys at my store are always messing around painting something or trying things out to see what works and what doesn't. When I want to try something, they often comp me the materials to make it happen and I give them my honest feedback...and we all learn a lil something.

Honestly, my BM guys know more about their products (and even competitors products) than a lot of the hack-a$$ painters standing beside me across the counter from them some mornings. I know every store is different and your mileage may vary, but I'm glad I have these guys in my area.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is one coat of the pro-x 300 in a baby room I'm starting, the red color.

I'm amazed...I don't even need another coat!? Walls are textured, the paint glides very well, even sheen. Overall I'm happy. Love the fact that it's inexpensive, low VOC low ODOR, and the product works! 

This is the first time I've used it... It will take several more gallons of this stuff before I'm sold on it!


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Is that a flat sheen?, can't tell on my phone.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> Is that a flat sheen?, can't tell on my phone.


Yes it's a true flat.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

These were sitting on the counter at SW. I found the 200 claims they make might be true to SW but not to my standards.... so I am doing a head to head with Kilz Pro-X to get to the bottom of it. 




Larger version


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

JP,the form says no red yellow or ultra deep bases? Is it me, or does it look like that ceiling is red...:blink:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> JP,the form says no red yellow or ultra deep bases? Is it me, or does it look like that ceiling is red...:blink:


Apparently they were able to mix that red in the bases they do have.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

I picked up a gallon of the Kilz Pro-X "Dead Flat" and "Flat" the other day. I think the Dead Flat is the X-300 and the Flat was the X-310. Something along those lines. 

Anyways, I haven't had a chance to roll any out yet but I couldn't resist running a stir stick through each to get a feel for the consistency. The Dead Flat seemed nice, not too thick, with good lubricity. The Flat was thicker, and almost a bit gelatinous. Not sure that I'm going to like that one.

Hope to get some rolled out this week.

I did want to say that before I started reading painttalk, I never would have even considered trying this product. I had the mindset of....I have a product that I know and like well enough....why waste time & $$$ to investigate others? Which was probably dumb, because there could be a fantastic products out there that I am missing. I definitely increased my courage to test new things out.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> These were sitting on the counter at SW. I found the 200 claims they make might be true to SW but not to my standards.... so I am doing a head to head with Kilz Pro-X to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone else surprised to see SW defending themselves against HD? For full disclosure, I've been a SW fan. Always seemed to me that the two companies were never competitors and not thought of in the same way. The SW guys (myself included) almost brushed off the mere mention of HD to the point of not even acknowledging HD. Now SW has come out with a nice fancy marketing flyer to dispute HDs claims. Just something I thought I would never see.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> JP,the form says no red yellow or ultra deep bases? Is it me, or does it look like that ceiling is red...:blink:


That is a straight lie from SW!!! Guess SW didn't get the pro-x 300 fan deck that I have? 

I couldn't believe the hide when I painted red over the light beige!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyson2001 said:


> Is anyone else surprised to see SW defending themselves against HD? For full disclosure, I've been a SW fan. Always seemed to me that the two companies were never competitors and not thought of in the same way. The SW guys (myself included) almost brushed off the mere mention of HD to the point of not even acknowledging HD. Now SW has come out with a nice fancy marketing flyer to dispute HDs claims. Just something I thought I would never see.


You guys who use SW paint are paying for that flyer. 

Here is the stupid part of that claim. If I call SW out on Monday and show them 200 didnt touch up "Excellent" -- how do you think that will go?

I'll tell you how... maybe you got a bad batch... I will look into it and get back with you. Never hearing about it again. Because if its a "maybe" its a bad batch then they make no effort to pull it off the store shelf.

Then while you are at the job looking, let me show you exactly what "superior Wet Hide" is using your competitions paint. 

SW.. define "Excellent" for me.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

None of it is defined. "FACT - Promar crushes Kilz". Really? That's a fact? 

Sounds more like hyperbole and rhetoric to me. At some point, the rubber will meet the road on this crap. HD runs these giant posters claiming Behr is the #1 rated paint by consumers. A few weeks ago, they actually had the "detail" sheet taped to the counter. You couldn't take one and they wouldn't allow me to have a copy, but I read it. There were about 10 categories - most of which were completely subjective. One was something like the appearance of the paint after 5 years. 

The best part of the entire sheet was the fact that only Behr and Valspar were rated. All the PPG, BM and SW products had stars next to them with the footnote reading "testing on these products was incomplete". 

And my painting company is rated # 1 in the world.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's great info about the red. 

Jack, I'm anxious to hear about your findings as well. Maybe we use this stuff instead of Aura for reds? Or at least as a primer coat if it gets us 90% there.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> [/URL]


One of the negatives to the Kilz Pro-X, according to SW, is a "Poor In Can Appearance". What the hell does that mean?? Never heard anyone complain how the paint looks in the can before. Weird.



jack pauhl said:


> You guys who use SW paint are paying for that flyer.


Yep...that why I surprised (/disappointed) to see SW go through the expense of producing this. I know HD has been trying to push into the Pro market as of late. I wonder if they are starting to gain some traction?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

crazyson2001 said:


> One of the negatives to the Kilz Pro-X, according to SW, is a "Poor In Can Appearance". What the hell does that mean?? Never heard anyone complain how the paint looks in the can before. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that why I surprised (/disappointed) to see SW go through the expense of producing this. I know HD has been trying to push into the Pro market as of late. I wonder if they are starting to gain some traction?


Lets suppose this is a new wonder paint, and performs as good as aura.
I am pretty sure it don't, but lets have fun.

For me, HD is far from my operating center, so It requires more time to procure, I can't call in an order, so again more time.

Am I going to trust tinting to a HD "paint specialist", what about color matching? 

These are all issues that remain after the confetti and balloons are gone from celebrating this superman paint.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyson2001 said:


> One of the negatives to the Kilz Pro-X, according to SW, is a "Poor In Can Appearance". What the hell does that mean?? Never heard anyone complain how the paint looks in the can before. Weird.
> 
> 
> Yep...that why I surprised (/disappointed) to see SW go through the expense of producing this. I know HD has been trying to push into the Pro market as of late. I wonder if they are starting to gain some traction?


Here is my "poor in can experience" with Sherwin Williams which I transfered directly to a paint pan. There was no getting this colorant to blend... no matter how long I mixed it.



Larger Version


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Lets suppose this is a new wonder paint, and performs as good as aura.
> I am pretty sure it don't, but lets have fun.
> 
> For me, HD is far from my operating center, so It requires more time to procure, I can't call in an order, so again more time.
> ...


 I would never trust HD for tinting.I used some kilz this week on a condo. I will be buying the kilz 300 for ceilings,closets,garages etc. from now on.white is white 99.99% of the time.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't trust any paint company for tinting. If you dry down samples instead of just picking up your paint and slapping it on the wall... you just might feel like I do about accuracy across the board. No one is exempt.


----------



## DGideon (May 24, 2011)

*Kilz paint*



HeadHoncho said:


> I talked with the Kilz/Behr rep today...He told me that they came out with these products to compete with Promar 200/400 He said it will hide better than 200 and both are Low VOC/Odor or green... so if you need to comply with green construction and what not. So it Compares to the Promar 200 green.
> 
> For the price, (New Construction Guys) why not give it a shot? $10 cheaper for singles and more for 5's plus an extra 10% off if your an HDpro.
> 
> ...


Troy, I have been painting for 18 years. I have used the Kilz. Good product. Sherwin is in trouble.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

crazyson2001 said:


> Yep...that why I surprised (/disappointed) to see SW go through the expense of producing this. I know HD has been trying to push into the Pro market as of late. I wonder if they are starting to gain some traction?


They may have good products, they may even come up with the "Holy Grail" of paints, but until the service equals what you get at the local paint supply store, I don't see them becoming a major player. (and I like a few of the products)

I was about to type an example, but I think it is blog material. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

And are wereally excited about grades of paint that are used for apartments and cheap work?

Also, I really do not care about "wet" hide. It is the dry hide that counts.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hit the nail on the head there Dail. Service is what we sell to our clients, and its what I expect from those I do business as well.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> And are wereally excited about grades of paint that are used for apartments and cheap work?
> 
> Also, I really do not care about "wet" hide. It is the dry hide that counts.


I think worth noting is the claims SW makes on 200 and always have made. If these claims were true then why bother making any other product. I think its more of SW's own claims.. they can say Superior this and Excellent that but I really feel those are claims against their own lesser product lines. Its misleading and they offer no clarification.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> I think worth noting is the claims SW makes on 200 and always have made. If these claims were true then why bother making any other product. I think its more of SW's own claims.. they can say Superior this and Excellent that but I really feel those are claims against they're own lesser product lines. Its misleading and they offer no clarification.


Exactly.

And the fact that SW even made this flyer offers legitimacy to the Kilz product. If was complete crap they could just ignore it...like BM ignores SW.

It has my interest...enough to stay tuned and learn a bit more. HD service will always suck and we will have to deal with that if we're going in there to get the paint. You'll have to do what I do - learn how to use their tinting machine and walk the guy through it. I watch him like a hawk on the rare occasion I go in there.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wood511 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And the fact that SW even made this flyer offers legitimacy to the Kilz product.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

crazyson2001 said:


> Flat seemed nice, not too thick, with good lubricity.:thumbsup: The Flat was thicker, and almost a bit gelatinous. Not sure that I'm going to like that one.



Love that word! Thanks


----------



## eb02038 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just used the Pro-300 semi gloss. pretty happy with, although it was only trim work. Coverage was great, dried as they suggest with no brush marks. Overall nice paint, looking forward to try their flat and roll it


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

With all the new members posting in this thread...does anyone else get the feeling that their part of the HD/Kilz machine? HD/Behr/Valspar/ and maybe Kilz now have professional bloggers/forum members. They go on different sites based on searches, join, and pretend to be regular people and/or professionals to hype products and services. They also make false reviews on products that they sell in the stores to boost its "star" rating.

Many many company's are doing this now, so its not just them. Just seemed a bit odd to me on this thread.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the same thought. I have never seen some many new posters post on a specific product like this one. Especially one that for the most part I do not hear anything about. Very suspicious.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I had the same thought. I have never seen some many new posters post on a specific product like this one. Especially one that for the most part I do not hear anything about. Very suspicious.


Exactly. They do it for a number of reasons....the main one is that it shows up on searches.

I put little faith in someone with 2 posts on the same subject. The guy with a couple hundred posts on various topics carry's more weight. JMO though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Exactly. They do it for a number of reasons....the main one is that it shows up on searches.
> 
> I put little faith in someone with 2 posts on the same subject. The guy with a couple hundred posts on various topics carry's more weight. JMO though.


Or...
maybe its simply a good thread about paint with no snide comments directed at other members and a few new guys feel comfortable chipping in


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

crazyson2001 said:


> One of the negatives to the Kilz Pro-X, according to SW, is a "Poor In Can Appearance". What the hell does that mean?? Never heard anyone complain how the paint looks in the can before. Weird.


Maybe they meant _Pour_ in Can Appearance


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Or...
> maybe its simply a good thread about paint with no snide comments directed at other members and a few new guys feel comfortable chipping in


Snide? Just making an observation. Most _new_ guys post introductions as well ( that was snide  )


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Honcho used the red and he's been here a while. Maybe there's something to what you say and I agree everything on this interweb thingy needs a high degree of suspicion. I'm looking for a place to slap some of this stuff on and I'll let you know what I think. Jack is doing some testing as well.

In other testing news...Aura SG on trim is looking pretty good from where I sit. I've used it on several jobs now and it's going pretty well. I'm getting the same dry time as with other Aura sheens and the hide is slightly superior to SW ProClassic. The other huge advantage is with recoat/touch up. SW PC is glycol based I believe and it likes to "rewet" and can subsequently gum up when going over it - Aura does not.

The downside is that this stuff is going to be too runny for a lot of people here as it exists right now. I did a dozen doors with it and had to manage them for runs. It's just a matter of going back at the 5 min and 15 min mark and taking a close look and mopping up anything that's starting to run. Maybe BM will thicken it up a bit when they get the final formulation for Aura SG for trim. For now, I'm having the BM guys shoot the base white.

The finish looks great and might be a hair shinier than SW PC, although I can't find the specs for SW - Aura SG is 50-60.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> With all the new members posting in this thread...does anyone else get the feeling that their part of the HD/Kilz machine? HD/Behr/Valspar/ and maybe Kilz now have professional bloggers/forum members. They go on different sites based on searches, join, and pretend to be regular people and/or professionals to hype products and services. They also make false reviews on products that they sell in the stores to boost its "star" rating.
> 
> Many many company's are doing this now, so its not just them. Just seemed a bit odd to me on this thread.


I said that about all those posts about airless sprayers we got last month. It wasn't just here but at CT as well. Companies are using forums as market study as well. 

I guarantee there are employees of those companies or even the suits themselves posting stuff like that.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> With all the new members posting in this thread...does anyone else get the feeling that their part of the HD/Kilz machine? HD/Behr/Valspar/ and maybe Kilz now have professional bloggers/forum members. They go on different sites based on searches, join, and pretend to be regular people and/or professionals to hype products and services. They also make false reviews on products that they sell in the stores to boost its "star" rating.
> 
> Many many company's are doing this now, so its not just them. Just seemed a bit odd to me on this thread.


You got me!! Ouch

I wish I got paid to blog.

I think if anyone doubts a persons claims...they should go try the product and get first hand results, instead of playing the guessing game!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't think he was referring to you, but the one or two post accounts that only show up when a product thread is created. They are usually never heard from again either.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Strike one against Kilz Pro-X. It's not available in quarts.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

HeadHoncho said:


> You got me!! Ouch
> 
> I wish I got paid to blog.
> 
> I think if anyone doubts a persons claims...they should go try the product and get first hand results, instead of playing the guessing game!


Too many posts...you're ruled out :thumbsup:

And I agree :notworthy:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am being secretly manipulated to talk about Kilz Pro-X via Sherwin Williams flyer that spoke to me. I know, sounds crazy but that's all it is.

I think Sherwin Williams expected me to take their word for it.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wood511 said:


> In other testing news...Aura SG on trim is looking pretty good from where I sit. I've used it on several jobs now and it's going pretty well. I'm getting the same dry time as with other Aura sheens and the hide is slightly superior to SW ProClassic. The other huge advantage is with recoat/touch up. SW PC is glycol based I believe and it likes to "rewet" and can subsequently gum up when going over it - Aura does not.
> 
> The downside is that this stuff is going to be too runny for a lot of people here as it exists right now. I did a dozen doors with it and had to manage them for runs. It's just a matter of going back at the 5 min and 15 min mark and taking a close look and mopping up anything that's starting to run. Maybe BM will thicken it up a bit when they get the final formulation for Aura SG for trim. For now, I'm having the BM guys shoot the base white.
> 
> The finish looks great and might be a hair shinier than SW PC, although I can't find the specs for SW - Aura SG is 50-60.


Interesting....I found the Aura to be much more drip friendly than the SW Proclassic acrylic. I'd been using the Proclassic acrylic for a while, then on one job got fed up with having to babysit it too much. So frustrating and a waste of time. Gotta be something better out there I figured. Switched to the Aura to give it a shot. I was using Proclassic SG and switched to Aura Satin. Sheen was very comparable, might even rate the Aura Satin as the slightly higher sheen.

Once I got used to it, I liked the quick dry of the Aura. Put it on and don't mess with it. Come back in 10 and its dry and you can paint over it.

Just wish more places around me sold Aura. My options are either a freakishly high priced paint store or Ace Hardware. The one good paint store that has good pricing is just so far away.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe the satin is a bit thicker.

More likely...you are just a better painter than I am.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh please....I'm probably the crappy painter for having so much difficulty with the SW Proclassic acrylic.

I just thought it was interesting that we had almost exact opposite experiences. Although my reading comprehension is low as we were comparing your use of Aura SG to mine with Aura Satin and I didn't realize it. 

I have not used the Aura SG. The trend around me is lower sheen on trim. At first I didn't like it (SG guy at heart i suppose), but now I like the lower sheen now.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I just made a big order for 35 gallons of this stuff in different colors and sheens. Results will be in next week sometime! 

I talked with the rep again and he said basically they got a can of promar for testing and kept adding to the pro-x until it covered better than promar. Then off to the road shows demoing promar and pro-x side by side.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Do they have this in an exterior? I had a contractor use some exterior Kilz on a Gazebo. 3 coats of white over beige......he wasnt happy, especially since he rented my airless by the hour.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So you were able to rent him an airless but couldn't sell him paint?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> So you were able to rent him an airless but couldn't sell him paint?


Nope, no paint sale. He wanted cheap cheap, so he bought some exterior Kilz. He also wanted a deal renting the machine, so I did it hourly. He went slightly over the time frame he was thinking by having to apply 3 coats. Is that my fault? :no:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Na, but you couldn't sell him on some Super Spec? They don't make Super Hide in exterior do they?

I guess Kilz was cheaper than SS. Funny he had to work three times as hard being a cheap-o.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I guess Kilz was cheaper than SS. Funny he had to work three times as hard being a cheap-o.


Nothing surprises me anymore. :no:


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Here is my "poor in can experience" with Sherwin Williams which I transfered directly to a paint pan. There was no getting this colorant to blend... no matter how long I mixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Larger Version


I am impressed.....you really do have a photo for just about everything.

I need to get better at taking photos for reference. Now that I have a decent camera on my phone, I need to get in the habit of using it. Previously I could use the excuse of not wanting to run a grab the digital camera from the van. Now that I have the phone/camera combo near me all the time, I can't say the same thing.


----------



## paint professor (Jul 11, 2011)

I must say, what is important to me is that I get good service, people that know what I'm talking about when I ask questions and dealing with the same face time and time again. Paint is paint.....



sage said:


> And now they have a "Contractors" interior latex line exclusively available at HD. This line is being introduced at the Home Builders International Builders show in Orlando this week, Jan 12-15.
> 
> Two series available: Pro X 300 "High quality interior latex"
> 
> ...


----------



## paint professor (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm quessing this was Harmony, they did have a recall on a batch and is now corrected I just used some last week, if this was the product.



crazyson2001 said:


> I am impressed.....you really do have a photo for just about everything.
> 
> I need to get better at taking photos for reference. Now that I have a decent camera on my phone, I need to get in the habit of using it. Previously I could use the excuse of not wanting to run a grab the digital camera from the van. Now that I have the phone/camera combo near me all the time, I can't say the same thing.


----------



## rollingstoned (Oct 27, 2011)

HeadHoncho said:


> I just made a big order for 35 gallons of this stuff in different colors and sheens. Results will be in next week sometime!
> 
> I talked with the rep again and he said basically they got a can of promar for testing and kept adding to the pro-x until it covered better than promar. Then off to the road shows demoing promar and pro-x side by side.


Seems as though nobody followed up to this thread with results? Very curious about your guys' findings!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

pro x 300 ceiling paint in dead flat white is actually hides pretty well. coverage is average.


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Whoops, forgot all about this thread. I used 1/2 gal or so of the dead flat to paint a small ceiling. Really not even enough spread to formulate an opinion of it. My problem is that I write the product line into the contract, so it is difficult to work in a new product for large scale evaluation. 

Back to the paint.....the finish was nice, a very flat flat. I thought the off the shelf white was supposed to match SW Extra White, but the Pro-X seemed whiter. Nothing a little umber couldn't help.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

Not a big HD fan but I am in there on occasion for primer mainly. They always try and get me to buy their paint or sign up for the Pro plan. The paint lady did mention that if I brought in an empty gallon of Promar to the Pro Desk they would give me a gallon of ProX to try. If I brough in an empty 5er they would give me 5 gallons to try. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

SW is scared of this product. the price is good and the niche is for apt turns and forclosers homes. HD is trying hard to "steal" con't sales from SW. in this market (twin cities) we have not yet seen this product take off, however; the way SW is i am sure that it will reduce the promar sales for them big time. In fact i can bet the farm that by next year SW will have a new product out to compete with said product.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

madochio said:


> SW is scared of this product. the price is good and the niche is for apt turns and forclosers homes. HD is trying hard to "steal" con't sales from SW. in this market (twin cities) we have not yet seen this product take off, however; the way SW is i am sure that it will reduce the promar sales for them big time. In fact i can bet it is the farm that by next year SW will have a new product out to compete with said product.


Couldn't disagree more my friend, I'm hardly the type to read into competitive claims but sw is not scared of this product. I tested their products out at the store and it is exactly what you pay for, which is a lower grade contractor's product. I'm not going to get into all the claims about what HD and SW have stated in the past but I will say that we have other products that do compare and that you can easily get at the price point. Basically what I'm saying is we have to compare apples to apples .


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Nephew, are you a SW store manager?

________________________________


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Nephew, are you a SW store manager?
> 
> ________________________________


Assistant Manager


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

The only difference between super paint and Behr ultra is ultra covers better, I pay 6$ less per gal. and ultra is paint and primer in one. 

I was paying $17.19 for promar 400 1 1/2 yrs ago. Now I pay 21.99. It is still an 18$ per gal paint at best. My manager says it's 40$ a gal and I get 50% off. What ajoke. SW doesn't want to offer these paints to homeowners cause they want to upsell them. I've seen the way SW talented salesmen "sell" homeowners stuff they don't need. When I am in a store and I see people buying the wrong thing for painting I try to share my knowledge with them to steer them in the right direction and they are appreciative. I guess I'm just a nice guy.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> Couldn't disagree more my friend, I'm hardly the type to read into competitive claims but sw is not scared of this product. I tested their products out at the store and it is exactly what you pay for, which is a lower grade contractor's product. I'm not going to get into all the claims about what HD and SW have stated in the past but I will say that we have other products that do compare and that you can easily get at the price point. Basically what I'm saying is we have to compare apples to apples .


the idea was that few if any "big box" had tried this market as hard as HD has. think about it, national chain, well know name, cheap. the product it self has very little to do with it since most who are buying the paint for these job could care less. If we compare apples to apples HD would have to rise the price, however; Nephew if you work for SW you know the drill "what is the cheapest paint you have i have a turn house, or apt turns " Pro-z fits that bill. Pro mar (200) is good paint, but for these jobs to much. I am not trying to start a paint war, but HD has the right idea.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

btw Nephew the way i am a former SW manager in the Freeport, Dixon, Sterling area. (ballpark to Chicago) good market for SW


----------



## danpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

HeadHoncho said:


> I just made a big order for 35 gallons of this stuff in different colors and sheens. Results will be in next week sometime!
> 
> I talked with the rep again and he said basically they got a can of promar for testing and kept adding to the pro-x until it covered better than promar. Then off to the road shows demoing promar and pro-x side by side.



Same here, have a rehab house dark semigloss on half the walls and the rest has all sorts of pizza and birthday parties Rorschachs . Went with zinsser prime coat 2 to see how it compares to preprite and sealgrip. I tapped into the kilz to noddle around churned like whipping cream. Gave it the smell test...reminiscent of promar. 

I am a SW guy. 

The bad about this whole deal, even if I love the product... I have to agree. SW can color match. They can think paint. The can problem solve with you. They enjoy talking about paint. Its all they do. Not at the big box. A guy could be picking boogers out of the PVC box one day and mixing paint the next. 

I asked the guy at home depot about what some of the feedback he has been getting back on the stuff. He said that all the professionals are using it. He then pointed to the box. It read "The professionals choice." Then he looked at me and said "Cant argue with that." 

That happened. 

I didn't laugh.

I didn't bother with anymore questions either.

Except one

Discounts?


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Lets suppose this is a new wonder paint, and performs as good as aura.
> I am pretty sure it don't, but lets have fun.
> 
> For me, HD is far from my operating center, so It requires more time to procure, I can't call in an order, so again more time.
> ...


 Yeah and they don't deliver!


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

ProBrush said:


> Not a big HD fan but I am in there on occasion for primer mainly. They always try and get me to buy their paint or sign up for the Pro plan. The paint lady did mention that if I brought in an empty gallon of Promar to the Pro Desk they would give me a gallon of ProX to try. If I brough in an empty 5er they would give me 5 gallons to try. Anyone else hear of this?


if its true time to dumpster dive!:thumbup:


----------



## danpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

Wood511 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And the fact that SW even made this flyer offers legitimacy to the Kilz product. If was complete crap they could just ignore it...like BM ignores SW.
> 
> It has my interest...enough to stay tuned and learn a bit more. HD service will always suck and we will have to deal with that if we're going in there to get the paint. You'll have to do what I do - learn how to use their tinting machine and walk the guy through it. I watch him like a hawk on the rare occasion I go in there.



Thats why they told me to to go to the service ..."pro desk" to get my discount dealeo set up. Come to find out they could not tint the tintable (colors displayed in the brochure) because there was not enough room in the can,,,,,??? It was a sealer, so not big deal, but, ......how did you learn how to to use the tinting machine. ......were you a moonlighting at HD?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I went there a few years back for one of my seldom Behr jobs. After seeing the guy botch several gallons and getting tired of watching my day disappear at the counter, I walked around the counter and showed him how to properly use the tinting machine.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The changes i've seen with our local store are big leaps. I know there have been systems put in place to prevent a number of possible failures, preventative maintenance stuff which is always good measure.

The reality of color matching is that our local paint stores, all of them, are not immune to color matching mistakes. Last week I was asked to grab 2 products from a local ps for another contractor. Both products were shot matches and both were off enough for me to have them corrected. This was not for my job so those two matches went as-is to the PC to prove the point that no matter what day of the year I randomly walk in any one of the stores I am bound to experience an issue almost every time. This PC knows my frustrations in this area.

Here is how that whole thing went down. I was standing a good 12-14 feet away. The piece was shot, mixed and shaken. The lid was popped and held up for me as if I was to call an OK to the match. This is kids stuff, I am a paint contractor and that person had been with the co since I was a kid painting. So, I know there is no way possible to call a match on a wet lid and I also know how put-off it would be to ask it to be dried down and corrected. Like I said, wasn't my job but was the same experience nonetheless. That's rookie BS and one of the countless reasons I stay out of those stores. They haven't figured out what my expectations are in 25+ years, they never will.

Nice siding match and the brown is off too.


----------



## MASTer Painter (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey first reply here at paint talk and since I used the product yesterday figured I would start here. So I had a small ceiling to paint "400 square foot" for a general contractor. The ceiling was at a 45 degree angle starting at 12 foot downward to 7 foot. he left me a around 2 gallons of Coronodo hi hide white flat white paint. So I paint it and it just looks terrible, rolller lines just didnt look good. So I was in a pinch and had heard about this DEAD FLAT white killz paint. got 2 gallons of the 300 line and really put it on heavy, came back 2 hours later to check on it and dried great, no roller marks and a nice white finish. its not brilliant white but white. I guess it works allright. Next ill try the eggshell and give a review.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Its a good everyday paint. All sheens are good hiding. We used several 100 gallons last year. Imo just as good as bm superspec or sw 200 but with our pro discount at Hd its priced 6~8 dollars less. Very good touchup, and low odor. One negative is kilz can not be tinted to ultra deep colors.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

HeadHoncho said:


> About those friendly reps and managers... they might know specs...but they don't work in the field! How do they know it works? You just trust them? Anyone can learn about product, by reading a can, or google. Thats how they learn. The only way I know a product works, is by testing it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...It's nice to hear the reps and managers call you by name! Guess what? They are trained to learn it so their company can get more sales!
> 
> Like it or not, it's all about the Benjamin's!


 True all about the Benjamins and there neighbors the Williams'


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

HeadHoncho said:


> About those friendly reps and managers... they might know specs...but they don't work in the field! How do they know it works? You just trust them? Anyone can learn about product, by reading a can, or google. Thats how they learn. The only way I know a product works, is by testing it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...It's nice to hear the reps and managers call you by name! Guess what? They are trained to learn it so their company can get more sales!
> 
> Like it or not, it's all about the Benjamin's!


How do you feel about the guy working in electrical or floorcovering tinting your paint in a big box store? Are they going to have an understanding of your paint. The only way you are going to get a rep or manager to know what's in you field is to have them work with you. Or they start their own business and fail and come back to sell. What do you want? Guys who fail at being a painter or "joe cart guy with orange schmock" helping you. Can't have it all. At least try and find something in between.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, I learned at a big box store to read the labels and give advise from there. No further training, don't give a damn. I told people that the olypmpic deck stain will last at least five years on their deck, that's what the label said. Is that what you want? Go to the big box store and that's what you get. A guy who is there for a job and not a career. An independent PAINT or even a chain PAINT store has a better understanding and training.:thumbsup: A relationship with a paint store can result in better pricing, better understanding of your business and better products to get the job done right.


----------



## danpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

I applied about a hundred gallons of this stuff over three jobs.

Brushes out great.

rolls off sub par.

coverage is not as advertised.

Cutting and rolling is like dealing with Jekyll and Hyde. 

There was a distinctive odor that was persistent, weeks after application.

It reminded me of a citronella.

Sprays out good.

viscosity was consistent.

I still am boggled how it can brush on so great but be such a pain to roll. 

I used every cover in my arsenal and varied my technique but never found the sweet spot. (efficient rolling and sufficient coverage.) 



Big box was filled with great guys that had a lot of heart, but had limited product knowledge, and a cantankerous system that is not contractor friendly. 

I will stick to Paint Store Specialists.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

danpaints said:


> I applied about a hundred gallons of this stuff over three jobs.
> 
> Brushes out great.
> 
> ...


100 gallons of what specifically?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

danpaints said:


> I applied about a hundred gallons of this stuff over three jobs.
> 
> Brushes out great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I appreciate your review.


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> With all the new members posting in this thread...does anyone else get the feeling that their part of the HD/Kilz machine? HD/Behr/Valspar/ and maybe Kilz now have professional bloggers/forum members. They go on different sites based on searches, join, and pretend to be regular people and/or professionals to hype products and services. They also make false reviews on products that they sell in the stores to boost its "star" rating.
> 
> Many many company's are doing this now, so its not just them. Just seemed a bit odd to me on this thread.


 well it aint me..... i am soaking all this info in. wnna learn more so i can give ho more feed back on paint. 95% of the ho i deal with have their "own" store & they have been dealn w/4 years. ntta whole lot chngn their minds.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I like to keep tabs on issues other painters run into with product but when the product is never mentioned then its pointless to make a comment on the brand. As if all products under the brand perform the same. Then we're left to read between the lines. 

You might be surprised how many people will give paint a poor rating because of roller marks as if roller marks had anything to do with paint. Reading between the lines... "covered great but the roller marks were awful" then they give the product a poor rating because they don't know how to paint. 

Sucks to be a paint company these days. Here's another... "paint was full of tiny hairs" haha yeah well maybe that $2 roller cover wasn't one of your better informed purchases was it?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Well said Jack.


----------



## rick. (Oct 9, 2012)

jack pauhl said:


> These were sitting on the counter at SW. I found the 200 claims they make might be true to SW but not to my standards.... so I am doing a head to head with Kilz Pro-X to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe any testing or fact sheet
put out by SW. The facts are that they
are losing market share to the big box stores. Home Depot let's you try their product side by side against Promar, and it performs just as well, at a much lower price. Most Home Depots will let you try a gallon or 5 for free, just to get it in your hands to try it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rick. said:


> I don't believe any testing or fact sheet
> put out by SW. The facts are that they
> are losing market share to the big box stores. Home Depot let's you try their product side by side against Promar, and it performs just as well, at a much lower price. Most Home Depots will let you try a gallon or 5 for free, just to get it in your hands to try it.


Really? I've never gotten anything from home depot for free. Not once ever! Hell, I even get to ring myself up, and load my car all by myself!

I give empty 5's away, home depot charges $5....so who do you know that gets you all this free schwag? 

Your first post is pro HD.....bad move noob.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only thing HD gives away for free is aggravation. 

As for price they can't beat my 200 price at $23 a gal. Even if they did I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## IrwinPride (Aug 28, 2012)

I was all about Sherwin until this year when I got completely screwed with them on a large order of paint. I've been with Sherwin since '96 when I left the Corps. My Promar prices were around $22 for eggshell. 

I went hunting for another paint company offering comparable quality in paints. Since I had a gold pro account at HD (20% off all paints) from all the oil based Kilz I tried the Kilz Pro 300 line which was at $22 something a gallon for eggshell (came out to $17 something a gallon). Hands down it was better than Promar 200. No issues at all and it was cheaper.

For my rehabs (700+ homes w/Remax) it was a no brainer that I was going to use Kilz Pro-x until the PPG rep finally contacted me and beat all my Sherwin Prices and Pro-X. He got me started with SpeedHide Eggshell which had better coverage than both those paints at a great price of $17 a gallon. Hell my PPG rep even matched me 1:1 with paint on my first rehab with them.

Having someone that knows WTF is going on with their coatings makes the world of difference and I can't thank PPG's staff enough for all they have done for my company. You won't get that at HD, you will get better conversation out of the crickets in their America's Finest Paint section.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

I do love how the flyer states that the Promar has better wet hide.

Do I care if it hides well while wet?

Does the customer pay me before it dries?

Being a large painting corporation do they really not know much about paint?

The Promar has superior wet hide. The Kilz-Pro X has poor wet and dry hide.
Hows that Promar dry hide SW? What you don't say?

Sorry, Too many ?

Just thought I would point out the stupidity of that flier.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

sully9er said:


> I do love how the flyer states that the Promar has better wet hide.
> 
> Do I care if it hides well while wet?
> 
> ...


 I picked up a flyer from sw the other day stating about their most 50 popular colors with swatch samples down both sides of the flyer.Customer fell in love with one of the shown colors and come to find out its a Martha Stewart paint color!They couldnt come close to matching it.


----------



## leeboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Only Sherwin Williams colors are on the sheets, there are not any competitor colors, the only coincidence could be in the name of he colors.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

leeboy said:


> Only Sherwin Williams colors are on the sheets, there are not any competitor colors, the only coincidence could be in the name of he colors.


 Not so.sw used color eye on that swatch color and it came up M.Stewart.


----------



## leeboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, the color eyes do not actually tell you an exact color if its scanned , it may think its very close to that Martha color, however it's just doing an educated guess. This would raise hell if it was true. You may have dealt with a new employee, or something was tinted incorrectly.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

mudbone said:


> I picked up a flyer from sw the other day stating about their most 50 popular colors with swatch samples down both sides of the flyer.Customer fell in love with one of the shown colors and come to find out its a Martha Stewart paint color!They couldnt come close to matching it.


Those chips are just ink, not an actual chip. They are not labeled so you do not know if they are even one of the colors listed. You would be foolish to let your customer just pick some random sample off a color copy? The list comes out every year and does not change much. Having a real fandeck with the colors listed is the tool you need. Sorry you had that problem, but paint cannot match ink. Same thing as when customers get upset when the paint looks different on their color-coat stucco (never painted) and the match is dead nuts.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Not so.sw used color eye on that swatch color and it came up M.Stewart.


SW did have 8000 series colors about five years ago before she went to jail. Her colors were dropped in favor of the "concepts in color" line now.

The employee must have been using the closest color feature to match, not the actual color eye match feature which spits out a formula not a color. Should have just pulled out the fandeck with colors from the list to find the closest one.


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Really? I've never gotten anything from home depot for free. Not once ever! Hell, I even get to ring myself up, and load my car all by myself!
> 
> I give empty 5's away, home depot charges $5....so who do you know that gets you all this free schwag?
> 
> ...


Home Depot will give you free paint you just have to ask for them to demo some paint to you I received 5 gallons if behr ultra for free


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rjsabajr said:


> Home Depot will give you free paint you just have to ask for them to demo some paint to you I received 5 gallons if behr ultra for free


They would have to pay me to take that.....

How much will the call back cost you?

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> They would have to pay me to take that.....
> 
> How much will the call back cost you?
> spoken like a true Ben Moore dealer...


----------



## rjsabajr (Jul 18, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> They would have to pay me to take that.....
> 
> How much will the call back cost you?
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


I hate behr paint with a passion but I was surprised that the behr ultra with built in primer covered very well and had a great finish now with this being said we will have to to wait and see how long it last


----------



## smiltexpaints (Oct 15, 2012)

I've just recently had to chance to use the killz pro x 300 and i never was a big fan of killz but i have to say i was completely amazed I will surely use it again and I've used SW for some years now and as Jack pauhl has shown and stated they're mixing and tinting has continued to go down and down in quality and as far as for in my area dont even waste your time trying to match or touch up getting their guys to come out the job to get anything fixed is a waste of time and a joke as far as HD matching and mixing is a complete circus side show but since they've now started carrying the killz pro x line i will be making more trips there sadly enough


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rjsabajr said:


> I hate behr paint with a passion but I was surprised that the behr ultra with built in primer covered very well and had a great finish now with this being said we will have to to wait and see how long it last


So you use your customers as Guinea Pigs? I would never "test" a product on a customer.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

smiltexpaints said:


> I've just recently had to chance to use the killz pro x 300 and i never was a big fan of killz but i have to say i was completely amazed I will surely use it again and I've used SW for some years now and as Jack pauhl has shown and stated they're mixing and tinting has continued to go down and down in quality and as far as for in my area dont even waste your time trying to match or touch up getting their guys to come out the job to get anything fixed is a waste of time and a joke as far as HD matching and mixing is a complete circus side show but since they've now started carrying the killz pro x line i will be making more trips there sadly enough


Hmmm...another first post HD warrior.....

Lame

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

leeboy said:


> Unfortunately, the color eyes do not actually tell you an exact color if its scanned , it may think its very close to that Martha color, however it's just doing an educated guess. This would raise hell if it was true. You may have dealt with a new employee, or something was tinted incorrectly.


 Belive what you want.Saw it myself.Sw guy his head honcho with 20 yrs under his belt.And yes hell is true!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> SW did have 8000 series colors about five years ago before she went to jail. Her colors were dropped in favor of the "concepts in color" line now.
> 
> The employee must have been using the closest color feature to match, not the actual color eye match feature which spits out a formula not a color. Should have just pulled out the fandeck with colors from the list to find the closest one.


 Been there done that.They couldnt even get close with the color.Orange was Martha's favorite color back then!


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> So you use your customers as Guinea Pigs? I would never "test" a product on a customer.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


Whether you like it or not Killz-prox was formulated to be better then SW promar so he didn't really make the customer a Guinea Pig. It's a good product! 

So did you test all the paints you use today for 15yrs before actually becoming a paint contractor? 

By the way... Android blows fat effin balls, not even in the same league as the iPhone.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a Ben Moore guy, but the Kilz Pro-X 300 line is a good product.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> So you use your customers as Guinea Pigs? I would never "test" a product on a customer.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


To be fair every time BM comes out with a new product I test it on my customers. I have tried Grand Entrance twice with bad results on the second coat both times (actually I was the first guinea pig on that one). Most BM products of course perform great, and I'm sure they've been "tested" a lot before they come to market, but even then BM and I'm sure all the companies use certain areas as test markets. We were one of the test markets for Details which ultimately morphed into Aura. Details was not so great, but they tweaked it and now Aura is da bomb. There are lots of people who just keep using Moorgard year after year, and why not, it's a great product, but I happen to be a sucker for the latest technology (Proshot was a bad move to jump on gen-1). Don't know if that ramble made any sense?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:yes: . What it really pisses me off is that my BM dealer doesn't carry a product between the $25 -$30 range. 

I have asked several times about Concepts and Ultra Spec 500. Instead the store is now carrying lots of Devoe products which are hard to sale to a customer.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

HeadHoncho said:


> By the way... Android blows fat effin balls, not even in the same league as the iPhone.


Lets not open that can of worms......

I could break down the technology for you, but I don't want you to have to wait in line for a "genius" to explain it for ya...... ;-)

Wait, nevermind...they can't help either. 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :yes: . What it really pisses me off is that my BM dealer doesn't carry a product between the $25 -$30 range.
> 
> I have asked several times about Concepts and Ultra Spec 500. Instead the store is now carrying lots of Devoe products which are hard to sale to a customer.


Have em give ya Ben for like $32'ish. Win win. You get a break, and a better product, they get to order and stock less product lines.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

rjsabajr said:


> behr ultra with *built in primer *


tell me, what does that mean?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Have em give ya Ben for like $32'ish. Win win. You get a break, and a better product, they get to order and stock less product lines.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


They don't carry it. I just talk to the owner about Ultra Spec 500 and he said it would be 2 -3 dollars more if he gets it in the future. 
Apparently he performed some test v.s Super Spec and he thinks they perform the same.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> tell me, what does that mean?


Does it mean that you are priming while you paint?? or that you are painting while you are priming. 
I'm confused now


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> They don't carry it. I just talk to the owner about Ultra Spec 500 and he said it would be 2 -3 dollars more if he gets it in the future.
> Apparently he performed some test v.s Super Spec and he thinks they perform the same.


I haven't bought SuperSpec for a long time, so I'm not exactly sure what my price difference is. However, if anything, I think Ultra-Spec is actually a little bit less money than SS at my local ps. Exterior is a lot better than SS, imo, interior meh. I would miss not having Utra-Spec Ext.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Lets not open that can of worms......
> 
> I could break down the technology for you, but I don't want you to have to wait in line for a "genius" to explain it for ya...... ;-)
> 
> ...


Wait, android has customer support?! 😳 I never wait in lines because Apple has what's called "by appointment only"! 

Go ahead and keep lying to yourself and everyone else you make contact with in life. You remind me of a political figure. 😉

There is a reason iPhone is on top...duh..because its better. 😴 Okay next topic!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

HeadHoncho said:


> There is a reason iPhone is on top...duh..because its better. 😴 Okay next topic!


I'm not trying to stop this little pillow fight but lets keep this topic about behr bashing or explaining to me what the hell "paint and primer in one" means.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not trying to stop this little pillow fight but lets keep this topic about behr bashing or explaining to me what the hell "paint and primer in one" means.


Why? Its equally as pointless.... 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## danpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

jack pauhl said:


> 100 gallons of what specifically?


Kilz pro


----------

